# skin tone issues and calibrated monitor



## joylyn (Jan 5, 2013)

I am having issues with skin tones. What is the best way to get that creamy skin tone ? And how do I calibrate my monitor?


----------



## KmH (Jan 5, 2013)

There are quite a few articles on the web that talk about adjusting skin tones.
http://www.graphicconnectionkc.com/skin-tone-correction.html
http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/93363

There are different types of computer displays. The inexpensive ones tend to be TN (Twisted Nematic) displays, but TN displays have narrow color accurate viewing angles and can only display limited colors.
For image editing IPS (In-Plane Switching) displays are preferred. IPS displays have broad color accurate viewing angles and can display more colors.

Calibration/Profiling is done using a hardware tool, and it's associated software, known as a colorimeter, though a more expensice spectrophotometer can also be used. spectrophotometers can also be used to calibrate/profile prints, scanners, and projectors.
Color management is a multi-level endeaver that starts before you release the shutter on your camera.
Here is a small group of tutorials that cover some of the concepts, like display calibration, involved- Tutorials on Color Management & Printing

Many print labs recommend XRITE i1 Display calibrating hardware - Xrite EODIS3 i1Display Pro

Another brand - Datacolor Spyder4Pro S4P100 Colorimeter for Display Calibration


----------

